# new 29g reef pics



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it is finally much better looking than it has been the past two weeks. i got about 30ish pounds of liverock from my 180 at my dads house before i treated the tank with copper( copper bonds with calcium carbonate-liverock-) and that tank has ich so i knew there was a pretty good chance of my fish getting ich. as i suspected, yesterday i noticed they had ich so i moved all of my fish(puprle pseudochromis, yellow tail damsel, firefish goby) to a 10g hospital tank where i am treating them with copper sulfate. they will stay there for 25ish days untill the ich in the 29 dies off.

as for livestock, here is what i have in the 29 right now

5x6x3 favia brain coral
5ish" condylactus anenome
130ish snails(giving some to a friend and selling some to lfs this weekend)
arrow crab(soon to go back to the lfs, eats softies)
1 mexican turbo grazer snail

it became an offical reef tank today with the addition of my coral, it is slightlyt defected, i am goign to try my best to work that out, but i got him for sale at the lfs for only $50. im not sure what its ailment is but it has 4 wierd raised bumps...

here are some pics... its sorta hard to see well because the light is so bright though.....


----------



## FrAnK3333 (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice tank, been wanting to start one myself. I would be careful though when adding corals, just give it time, would be horrible if one was to die would most likly kill everything else.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool tank







, salt water tanks look awsome.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

FrAnK3333 said:


> Nice tank, been wanting to start one myself. I would be careful though when adding corals, just give it time, would be horrible if one was to die would most likly kill everything else.
> [snapback]1006215[/snapback]​


yes, it could but when the coral starts to die is when you take it out. once you get the tank balanced out there are usually no problems. i have had this tank running for 3ish months. and the only problem ive ever had was a small diatomic algae bloom which has been taken care of thanks to the snails. not one death(other than the snails, they were shipped via two day mail with only a piece of wet paper)


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice, Snails are usually shipped damp because the water goes bad quick, and thats worse. Acclimation is the key. Did you add 1 oz of tank water per 5 minutes till bag was full, and emptied half of the water and filled using the 1 oz per 5 mins till full again, Then dump the water and dump snails in? Acclimation is all the battle there.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

no, actually i treated the snails like dog sh*t, threw them in a bucket of water, cleaned all the sh*t off them, threw them in some new water, then took 50 of the ones that were moving about in the bucket and put them in the tank, the rest i put in my 10g and then took out the ones that had no snail in them(dead).

when acclimating the coral, i drip acclimated it in a bucket, when i put it in there with the lfs water, it was 1/3 full then i dripped it for an hour and it got to the top then i put it in the tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice tank


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ilike da brain!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The corals acclimation was perfect. Did ya get those snails from ebay?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ya, i got the snails from ebay, funny thiing is i bought the snails for $29 with shipping, got 130 live snails. i sold 30 to my friend for $7 and took 30 to the lfs today, they gave me thirty freakin dollars worth of credit. i made $8 so far off of these snails. i may take back 15-20 tomorrow leaving me with 40ish left. i picked up a nice green mushroom rock from the lfs, has about 12-14 shrooms. i also bought 2-3 heads of green tip frogspawn($20) and green star polyps($15) off a guy from reefcentral, total only $50 shipped with heat packs, one day. it will be here on tuesday.

also, i found about the brain, a calcarous worm entered the coral, its harmless to the brain, just ugly. once the brain gets acclimated well i will kill the worm with either a needle or a nail and pop off the raised polyps. then more will grow in the empty space.

and sometime next week my friend is dropping me some sun polyps off, about 20ish polyps.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

last night i took back 30 snails to the lfs, the funny thing is this. i got 130 live snails. i paid $29 total for all of them. i sold 30 to a friend for $7 and then i took back 30 to the lfs and they gave me $30 credit. i just decided to blow it all and i got a nice little mushroom rock. it has 15 mushrooms ranging from .5" to 1" they are a semi flourescant green, the pics dont show much but under the 20k lights(blue) it shows a closer representation of what it looks like normally(my cam is crappy)


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow you have quite a nice reef tank in progress so far. you live rock looks great.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

I think you said something about treating the tank with copper. Maybe I misunderstood, but thought I would throw this out there anyway...it is not a good idea to use copper medications in a reef tank (or to use a tank that a copper medication has been used in). If you have any problems, this may be the cause of it. (Inverts, etc do not care for copper).


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

oops, double post.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i know inverts cant take copper. the reef is my 29g tank. the fish were in there but got ich from the rock which was from my 180 that had a little ich, so i removed the fish and put them in my 10g hospital with copper, not the reef. i got a few new pieces over the past few days. i got a half alive(3/5 polyps dead) trumpet coral, a pogada cup(only temporary untill my friend gets his light in the mail) a 3 head green w/pinktip frogspawn, and a few nice pieces of green star polyps. its just starting to open up. ill post pics later tonight.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking tank


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

got some new stuff


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking good


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Nice Frogspawn!

--Dan


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks, the frogspawn is also my favorite. it has grown very quickly too.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

They are my Favs. I hear Clowns like to be hosted by them aswell!

--Dan


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ive never heard of clowns hosting in frogspawn....


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

When they get older, a lot of the time they will host with corals, instead of anemones. Or so the people of RC say.

--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

clowns will host in frogspawn, torches, and even mushrooms. they find something they like and they go with it. i have even heard of cases where they chose a coral over a host anenome.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i bought 50 of those same snails from ebay for 12 bucks....... a really great buy!!! and i thought i was the only one buying livestock on ebay!!! lol....... great pics.......


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

How much is shipping Ebay LR?

--Dan


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

shipping lr is probabally atleast $1/lb.

i wouldnt be suprised if clowns hosted in mushrooms. i have actually heard that mushrooms are closely related to anenomes.


----------

